# First Fatty attempt (2 kinds) w/QView.



## texasgal81 (Jan 19, 2015)

Decided I wanted to make some fatties, so I searched through the forum last night and ran to the store this morning. The first is a cheese steak fatty and the 2nd is a pizza fatty. 

I started with 1lb ground beef and 1 lb breakfast sausage. Mixer them together, then split in half. Added salt, pepper, and garlic to the mixture and Italian seasonings to the pizza one. 

Most of the ingredients:












0192015123021_resized.jpg



__ texasgal81
__ Jan 19, 2015






Philly Cheesesteak Fatty
1/2 lb ground beef
1/2 lb ground sausage
Garlic powder & s&p mixed in meat
6 slices provolone cheese
1 package precooked Angus beef
1 sauteed sliced green bell pepper (not pictured)
1/2 sauteed sliced white onion (not pictured)













0192015123047_resized.jpg



__ texasgal81
__ Jan 19, 2015


















0192015123117_resized.jpg



__ texasgal81
__ Jan 19, 2015






Thought I took a pic with the peppers & onions, but I must have forgotten.













019201512326_resized.jpg



__ texasgal81
__ Jan 19, 2015






Pizza Fatty
1/2 lb ground beef
1/2 lb ground breakfast sausage 
Italian seasonings,s & p, garlic powder mixed in meat
Tomato sauce
Italian seasonings 
Shredded Mozzarella cheese
Turkey pepperoni
1/4 red onion
Roasted red bell peppers
Spinach













0192015123235_resized.jpg



__ texasgal81
__ Jan 19, 2015


















0192015123327_resized.jpg



__ texasgal81
__ Jan 19, 2015


















019201512340_resized.jpg



__ texasgal81
__ Jan 19, 2015






Rolled them up in saran wrap and put them in the fridge to harden up before I do the bacon weave. I'm also debating whether or not I want to wrap in dough and bake after the smoke is done. 













0192015123431_resized.jpg



__ texasgal81
__ Jan 19, 2015






More pics to come.


----------



## themule69 (Jan 19, 2015)

It should be good.








Happy smoken.

David


----------



## texasgal81 (Jan 19, 2015)

Weaved up and on the smoker with a mixture of pecan & hickory. May throw  on some ABT's as well. 













0192015145034.jpg



__ texasgal81
__ Jan 19, 2015


















0192015144937.jpg



__ texasgal81
__ Jan 19, 2015


















0192015142646.jpg



__ texasgal81
__ Jan 19, 2015


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 19, 2015)

Nice looking fatties, well done !!!


----------



## texasgal81 (Jan 19, 2015)

themule69 said:


> It should be good.
> :popcorn
> Happy smoken.
> David



Thanks! I hope so!



CrazyMoon said:


> Nice looking fatties, well done !!!



Thanks! Can't wait to see how they turn out!


----------



## texasgal81 (Jan 19, 2015)

Two hours in... 












0192015171040.jpg



__ texasgal81
__ Jan 19, 2015






Finished and pulled off. 













0192015171133.jpg



__ texasgal81
__ Jan 19, 2015


















0192015171116.jpg



__ texasgal81
__ Jan 19, 2015






Pizza Fatty 












0192015174347.jpg



__ texasgal81
__ Jan 19, 2015






Philly Cheesesteak Fatty












019201517447.jpg



__ texasgal81
__ Jan 19, 2015






Ready to eat! 












0192015174431.jpg



__ texasgal81
__ Jan 19, 2015






Both were yummy, but I like the cheesesteak better. The pizza one needs more cheese! I'll remember that for next time.


----------

